# <<< Friday Pics >>>



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

*My new toy*

No china or India for me, just add dirt.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Jazzy on the beach! GF pimped my golf cart!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

All cleaned up and ready to be a Bass Boat this weekend. My daughter and I are in a Bass tournament on Conroe.
A few pics of my daughter & Grand daughter on spring break.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Few more.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

A freshly finished redfish!!



























I got the seatrout freaks covered too.....



















And a throwback....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Yesterday was pic day










Went to the carnival yesterday


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

gedavis2 said:


> No china or India for me, just add dirt.


That's a good tractor, we have the same one.

The boys and I fished for a few hours last Friday trying to end their Spring Break.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*HLS&R*

My son showed Broilers at the livestock show (Kid in Middle) Out of 287 pens of birds, his were 35th!!! Made the sale!!! This is his first time at a major show! It was awesome!!!! Pics of before and after! Needville Jr. FFA!!!!


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

gedavis2 said:


> No china or India for me, just add dirt.


Nice tractor, that Yanmar engine is 100% American.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Another one burned in Sargent :frown:

All purpose clamp

Satry night backstrap dinner for one at the creek! Yes....on paper plates! :smile:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

**** Harbor,

That's toasty!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Crawfish from last weekend

Some recent pics of the kids :cheers:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A few pictures from our setup at the Austin Rodeo BBQ Cook off two weeks ago


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Guess that booty


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Brazos river at Cameron park. We're about a 100' up on a small cliff.
If you fall, we WILL photo bomb you!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Guess that booty


Perv...


----------



## AggieHunter (Jan 27, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> Guess that booty


JRey?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Another one burned in Sargent :frown:
> 
> All purpose clamp
> 
> Satry night backstrap dinner for one at the creek! Yes....on paper plates! :smile:


Glad to see you finally cooked some of that strap I gave you.....:cheers:


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I just got back from NYC... saw the 9/11 Memorial and the new WTC 1 Bldg. for the first time. Absolutely breathtaking...NEVER FORGET!!!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Guess that booty


Jennifer Renya??


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

The Pass.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Another one burned in Sargent


They know the cause of the fire Steve?



> Some recent pics of the kids :cheers:


Dang, Pooter sure is getting big!

TH


----------



## Claydog (Mar 26, 2012)

*My oldest son was in a wedding*

My family


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Cavazos Boys*

Here is a picture of my four boys; finally got all of em' together yesterday...

From L-R; Alexandro, Alfonso,Christian,Daniel


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Kids made their own Pizzas
Emma taking a ride at Home Depot
Emma reading while eating her breakfast
Kids were playing with my phone
Paige lost her very first 2 teeth at the same time!
couple of random funny's


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

James IV getting lessons from "The Master"

Tried hard this past weekend to get him to say "Grandpa"...

Best he could come up with was "DooDad"...so I guess DooDad it will be..:rotfl:


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

The wifey is a Girl Scout troop leader and we had a full house last night. They had to make an oven out of a card board box and cook something in it. Also they had to cook over open coals. Didn't turn out too bad!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I think doodad is WONDERFUL!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Almost forgot.
Fly boxes that my cousin Chance Yarbrough paints.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Disney*

Good Times


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

We went to Arkansas to camp and ride over spring break.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

This is a re-run but worthy....Bailey worn out from an afternoon of fishing...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> My son showed Broilers at the livestock show (Kid in Middle) Out of 287 pens of birds, his were 35th!!! Made the sale!!! This is his first time at a major show! It was awesome!!!! Pics of before and after! Needville Jr. FFA!!!!


Nice pics . Congrats.. Is there another after pic ? lol


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Nice pics . Congrats.. Is there another after pic ? lol


Frozen chickens in the freezer!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Some repeats, its for the peeps that did not see. 

Bone I rib eye rubbed the right way on top of a pinto relish topped with a citrus vinaigrette asparagus. . Cuts with a fork. 

Steak dinner for less than $15 total for 4. Lol

Feech Tacos topped with a citrus Vinaigrette . Roasted Pineapple Habenero, Red Slaw and a Avocado Salsa... Very Fresh ,Very Yummy 

Ground Turkey Herbed roasted Pepper Balsamic topped Loaf


Thigh Cheeken Turkey Sausage Bo ...


Fresh Herbed Lemon Crusted Yellow fin Tuna bedded on a Lemony Bulgar Wheat Salad

Grilled Eggplant Salad / Red Vinegar Type Vinaigrette

Ya Mon. Come back to Jamaica Mon via my Back Yard..


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Couple more since I got em.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

the girls


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Walter?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I few I took out at the dike while fishing the drum tournament last weekend.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

gedavis2 said:


> No china or India for me, just add dirt.


You might want to verify not just because the dealer said. Move JD tractors under 40 hp are made in India. Either way, nice tractor though!

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from Sargent last week.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*Contemplating life.......................*

Miss Bella


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*The last good ride....Day 1*

This'n has been a long time coming. It is a road trip a friend and I did in 1996. It wasn't the last ride, we made "day trips" for a few more years but this was the last major trip for me. We were out for 5 days and put a little over 2,000 miles on the bikes. Plenty of thrills. Plenty of chills. But mercifully no spills. Some great memories here.

One of the reasons it's taken me so long is that all these were taken with 335mm and I finally just shot them with my digital and edited them for posting. I know the quality isn't great but you can get a good idea and feel for the trip.

We took off from Ben's house on a Wednesday morning in late march, Nearly exactly 16 years ago today. We got on old HWY 90 and followed it west. The Amisted river bed and surrounding terrain was quite was quite picturesque. we spent the first night in Del Rio.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*The last good ride....Day 2*

Continued on westward to Judge Roy Bean's "Law West of the Pecos". These pics don't begin to do justice to the cactus flowers. This was a very interesting stop.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*The last good ride....Day 2 (continued)*

After leaving Roy Bean's we dropped on down to Big Bend National Park. Rode up to the top of Chisos Mountain and enjoyed a nice lunch in the gift shop and restaurant. The interesting thing about this was that the road of the mountain was very narrow, very steep and they were digging a service trench in the center of the up bound side. Rocks, dirt and gravel every where. As you may know, when riding a motorcycle up hill on a steep grade you can't stop. If you do you will not be able to start off again without flipping it over backwards. It was a hairy ride and now that it's over and I make it I'm gonna call it fun. Would I want to do that again? I don't think so Cubby!

Next we went down to the Rio Grande River road, 170 I think. Went on to La Jitas on the river. Spent two nights there.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool pics Jack. I LOVE SW Texas.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*The last good ride....Days 3 and 4*

We spent the nex two days riding around this area. Alpine, Marathon, Persidio, Fort Davis, and even the Mac Donald Observatory. There is a very nice scenic road around there and it was one of my favorite parts of the trip.

While at La Jitas we stayed at the Badlands Hotel. Interesting point, Parts of the movie "Lonesome Dove: The Streets of Loredo" were film in this area and while they were there James Garner and the rest of the cast and crew stayed there. In this group of pics there are pics of the river road and the remains of the house that Joey stayed in in Crow Town. It looks like it's out in the middle of nowhere but it is actually only about 35 or 40 feet from the road.

Also the Gage Hotel in Marathon and some pics of the inside and outside of the Badlands Hotel in La Jitas. And of course the "Mayor" of La Jitas (can't remember the goat's name)


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*The last good ride....Days 3 and 4 (continued)*

Some pics of the Rio Grande from various turn-outs along the river road.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*The last good ride....Days 3 and 4 and 5 (continued)*

I gotta tell y'all about Presidio. That is one crumby town. THe first two pics are the THree Palms Motel and restaurant. None of the table legs in there are the same length. Cockroaches every where. Bad food. Slobby waitress. Mercifully I never got a look at the inside of the motel I can only imagine. ALL the front yards along the highway are strewn with rusted out cars, washing machines and toys like tricycles and wagons. Not 10 blades of green grass in the whole town. Couldn't wait to see that place in my rearview mirror!

In Terlingua there's a cute little underground steak house La Kiva and it was a good meal.

We left La Jitas on the morning of day 4. A nice leisurely ride up to the observatory and on up into the hill country. We spent our last night in Leaky and stayed in the oldest building in the county. It is The Whiskey Mountain Inn. The original main building in the last pic was a home originally and the upstairs rooms were for the kids. The doorways are only about 4 1/2 Ft high.

Interesting point, Back in Big Bend Park at the ranger station at Panther Junction the day we were there at 12 noon it was 80 deg F. When we woke up that last morning in Leakey it was 34 deg F. We droppped back down to old HWY 90 and hit a little hole on the side of the road called Sabinal.

We were frozen stiff when we got there. We went in and ate breakfast and then sat drinking coffee for over and hour. I'll always remember sweet Laverne (SP) She kept that coffee comin and engaged us in pleasant conversation for the duration of out stay.

Finally it was time to hit the dusty trail back to Houston. We had a lot of side trips along the way and some of them I could even get away with describing here but I guess I'll let this do it for now. I'm done but every time I hear that throaty sound and see that flash of chrome, I look. I look and remember.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Always said that Judge Roy Bean was one of the smartest men in Texas.

Awesome Texas Deer 182 BC


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Great pics, Jack!

1. Moonrise over mares
2. The whole kittykaboodle
3. Bailey (on the left) placing 4th for the year in cutting in Region8 of Texas High School Rodeo Association. 
4. Maxie and her kid


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Our trip to Ft davis*

Looks like the wife and I covered some of the same territory as Walkin Jack did, though we did it last week in the comfort of a truck!
Here are some randoms

Mcdonald observatory
Outside of Ft Davis
Moonrise from Skyline drive at Ft Davis State Park
Sunset from Skyline drive overlooking the SP
Big dipper outside of Ft Davis
Starry skies! Moon was too bright to get some really good shots of the stars, in fact the moonlight kept overexposing the mountains!
Cactus Blooms at the Hoodoo trailhead in Big Bend Ranch SP
Big Bend Ranch State Park


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Few more*

Pecos River Bridge between Del Rio and Alpine on Hwy 90 (great drive btw!)
Our Redbone, Theo cooling his paws in the Rio 
Theo would jump into my wife's lap everytime I hit the rumble strips, or crossed a cattle guard! lol (the wife was less than pleased to say the least!)
Picnic area in the Big Bend Ranch State Park (some of the best dining we did was at one of the many roadside pulloffs with sandwiches and chips!)


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*New Yak*

Thanks to Dwagg I was able to pick up my new yak.

1. Just picked her up
2. Maiden Voyage
3. 1st fish!
4. 2nd morning
5. 2nd fish...going the wrong direction!

Have many ideas on rigging planned for this weekend. What an addiction! :headknock


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

A few more random pics, some including the old movie set WJ was talking about,


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> We went in and ate breakfast and then sat drinking coffee for over and hour.


Jack that was probably in Ogden's Cafe in Sabinal. One of my old haunts. 

TH


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Jack that was probably in Ogden's Cafe in Sabinal. One of my old haunts.
> 
> TH


Martin I don't remember the name of the place but it was right on the north side of HWY 90. When you go in look to your right and there was a fake fire place against the far wall with a gas log in it and a HUGE rattle snake that had been "taxidermied" Is that a word?  Anyway does that sound like the place and did you know Laverne?


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

Me and my son at Sea Base Scout Camp


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*POC Fire in Boggy*

I'm sure it was set intentionally. Looked closer than it was, though!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Eagle at West Matagorda*

Pics aren't that great but it sure was cool to see an eagle while fishing with a good friend.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Finally put the finishing touches on the RV pad extension. 35 by 12, 6" concrete on limestone pad and commercial 5' fence all around. 2" bull rock all around for good drainage. Lots of work went into this one. The M2 hauler is going on it.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mont said:


> Finally put the finishing touches on the RV pad extension. 35 by 12, 6" concrete on limestone pad and commercial 5' fence all around. 2" bull rock all around for good drainage. Lots of work went into this one. The M2 hauler is going on it.


Very nice work


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Pics aren't that great but it sure was cool to see an eagle while fishing with a good friend.


Where was this? I saw one Thursday in Clear Lake!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Walkin' Jack said:


> We spent the nex two days riding around this area. Alpine, Marathon, Persidio, Fort Davis, and even the Mac Donald Observatory. There is a very nice scenic road around there and it was one of my favorite parts of the trip.
> 
> While at La Jitas we stayed at the Badlands Hotel. Interesting point, Parts of the movie "Lonesome Dove: The Streets of Loredo" were film in this area and while they were there James Garner and the rest of the cast and crew stayed there. In this group of pics there are pics of the river road and the remains of the house that Joey stayed in in Crow Town. It looks like it's out in the middle of nowhere but it is actually only about 35 or 40 feet from the road.
> 
> Also the Gage Hotel in Marathon and some pics of the inside and outside of the Badlands Hotel in La Jitas. And of course the "Mayor" of La Jitas (can't remember the goat's name)


The "Mayor" of Lajitas was named Clay Henry. PETA types caused the resort to get rid of him about 5 or 6 years ago. Said it was cruel because people were feeding him beer. Makes cruel sound pretty good to me! LOL. They are now having a new vote to replace Clay Henry, I hear. There will be another 4 legged Mayor!

The owner of La Kiva was murdered about a month ago in the parking lot. The bartender has been charged with his murder.

I will be up there for a week in May.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Training.*

College Station training only.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Fishin' Gal;8356217]I think doodad is WONDERFUL![/QUOTE]

x2


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> College Station training only.


I was on the fire crew at Shell for 5 years and got the pleasure of that fine facility for 5 years in a row. PLus the excellent leadership of Mr. Wallace Pole who was the main instructor there during the '80s.

My son went through it a couple of years ago for Lyondell and said they have made some major changes/improvements since my day.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Eagle pics - West Matagorda*



4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Pics aren't that great but it sure was cool to see an eagle while fishing with a good friend.





Zeitgeist said:


> Where was this? I saw one Thursday in Clear Lake!


We saw it in one of the first cuts off intercoastal to the right after going thru the locks, headed west. I don't know what the name of the cut is. Sorry. I might be able to find it on google earth if you want me to.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> We saw it in one of the first cuts off intercoastal to the right after going thru the locks, headed west. I don't know what the name of the cut is. Sorry. I might be able to find it on google earth if you want me to.


Sounds like Culvers Cut.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Martin I don't remember the name of the place but it was right on the north side of HWY 90.


That was Ogden's.

I don't remember Laverne Jack but there was a blonde cutie from Utopia that worked there. After dances at Knippa we'd go to Ogden's and have a CFS, tea then some coffee to get us back to Utopia.

TH


----------

